# Organizing documents for submission



## babylon91 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello everyone.

I got a couple of questions about the way to submit the documents at the appointment.

My wife's appointment is in two days, so we wanted to know few things before hand.

My first question is about stapling. Is it a big problem if we have related documents stapled together? For example we have stapled the bank statements together, the P60 and the payslips with the period covered by the P60 (the rest of the payslips are stapled together separably), communication evidence, inspection report, utility bill etc. If it is problematic, would it be fine taking the staples out and having the staple holes visible?

My other question is about the way to actually submit the documents. Is it fine to give two separate piles of documents at the appointment, one for original and one for copies, both in the same order? In this way the person receiving the documents can easily compare both sets?

Thanks


----------



## erinheather (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey. I submitted mine exactly the way you want to do yours. I tied both piles with string, but I had to undo the original pile as they needed to organize a few keys things on their end. They stapled my picture to my online app, they took my passport and put it in a special envelope, took my priority receipt, entered some info on the computer, etc. I would just tie the copy file. It was professional and efficient. Good luck!


----------



## babylon91 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.

Hoping to get some advice on the stapling part as well.


----------



## Viita (Apr 14, 2015)

No staples or paperclips.

Just tie the paperwork together in a bundle with string.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

I put all related documents together and paperclipped each pile. That's it. 

Did the same with the pile of copies but the copy package was not needed to was handed back.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No staples, clips, plastic sleeves, folders, dividers or binders. Put things in a logical order and tie with string. Put your copies in the same order and tie with string. Put small items like passport and passport photos in a zip lock bag. When they get your application package, it is taken apart and put in an order to suit the ECO. Staples, clips, etc. just add extra work.


----------



## babylon91 (Jun 22, 2015)

nyclon said:


> No staples, clips, plastic sleeves, folders, dividers or binders. Put things in a logical order and tie with string. Put your copies in the same order and tie with string. Put small items like passport and passport photos in a zip lock bag. When they get your application package, it is taken apart and put in an order to suit the ECO. Staples, clips, etc. just add extra work.


Thanks for your reply.

So it is fine pulling the staples out and having very small staple holes visible? They won't view the documents as damaged or anything?
Because some documents came already stapled, so had to take the staples out for photocopying, and stapled them back again, so it will be visible that some documents were stapled more than once.
Thanks


----------



## babylon91 (Jun 22, 2015)

babylon91 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> So it is fine pulling the staples out and having very small staple holes visible? They won't view the documents as damaged or anything?
> Because some documents came already stapled, so had to take the staples out for photocopying, and stapled them back again, so it will be visible that some documents were stapled more than once.
> Thanks


Just wanted to emphasize the question doesn't relate to the online application or appendix 2.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Jun 7, 2015)

nyclon said:


> No staples, clips, plastic sleeves, folders, dividers or binders. Put things in a logical order and tie with string. Put your copies in the same order and tie with string. Put small items like passport and passport photos in a zip lock bag. When they get your application package, it is taken apart and put in an order to suit the ECO. Staples, clips, etc. just add extra work.


Hi nyclon

I only have my Bank statements stapled for each month. I am concerned if I took out the staples it will look bit damaged and that it has been tampered with. Is it okay to just leave them as they are? Or do I need to get a new set of Bank statements that is not stapled?


Kind Regards


----------



## babylon91 (Jun 22, 2015)

Mr Kirk said:


> Hi nyclon
> 
> I only have my Bank statements stapled for each month. I am concerned if I took out the staples it will look bit damaged and that it has been tampered with. Is it okay to just leave them as they are? Or do I need to get a new set of Bank statements that is not stapled?
> 
> ...


I have the same concern. My wife's appointment is this Sunday, so I really hope we don't have to get new set of documents for the stapled ones and we can just leave them as they are. If the only issue is that it adds work time for the ECO, I can live with that. I just don't want to take the staples out and have the documents look a bit damaged.

Really hope it's not a big deal and it is *acceptable *to submit stapled documents.

*EDIT:* Also on a related note, is it very problematic if I highlighted my salary deposits on my bank statements? I know I probably shouldn't have done it, but would they refuse the submission of the application at the appointment if they see the bank statements are highlighted? The statements are stamped on every page by the bank.

REALLY sorry for the number of questions, it's just the appointment is near and I'd rather not delay it if the above scenarios don't lead to any *serious *issue.


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

To be honest, I don't know about the staple situation. I'd like to know about it too!

But I have read people talking about scribbling things out on their application and re-writing stuff, and still getting accepted. Not entirely the same but I mean both are pretty messy for such formal documents haha.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There's nothing you can do about now but for future applicants, no staples and no marking up supporting documents like bank statements. 

Making a correction to the printed version of the online application is acceptable.


----------



## steveneptune (Jun 19, 2015)

nyclon said:


> There's nothing you can do about now but for future applicants, no staples and no marking up supporting documents like bank statements.
> 
> Making a correction to the printed version of the online application is acceptable.


Oh man, wish I'd seen this BEFORE I highlighted all of my bank statements to show my incoming pay yesterday.

Could I suggest a sticky to maybe include all of UKVI's idiosyncrasies? I keep finding myself searching words like "staples" to find out. Unless I've missed a page somewhere, they don't specify any of this themselves.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

We speak from experience of having done applications ourselves or helped others, with a successful outcome. Plus a little insider knowledge.
Will put up a sticky on how to present supporting documents.


----------



## babylon91 (Jun 22, 2015)

steveneptune said:


> Oh man, wish I'd seen this BEFORE I highlighted all of my bank statements to show my incoming pay yesterday.
> 
> Could I suggest a sticky to maybe include all of UKVI's idiosyncrasies? I keep finding myself searching words like "staples" to find out. Unless I've missed a page somewhere, they don't specify any of this themselves.


If it's any consolation, I called UKVI at the time and asked if it was any issue that I highlighted my bank statements and stapled some documents, and they didn't see any issue with it. Highly doubt they'll make a fuss about it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

UKVI call centre staff don't know anything about that kind of things. Stapling etc will just inconvenience staff who have to unstaple and rearrange your documents.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

My utility bills all have a small note scribbled on them about when and how paid. Can't do anything about that now... Isn't that what most people do?


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Joppa said:


> We speak from experience of having done applications ourselves or helped others, with a successful outcome. Plus a little insider knowledge.
> Will put up a sticky on how to present supporting documents.


Hi Joppa, 

Please would you also include information in your sticky on how to document cohabitation for:


Unmarried partners, have lived together two plus years with a special mention of how to do it for decade+ relationships when documents from the way past might be less available.
First FLR(M) after fiancé visa, what needs to be added to the application besides marriage certificate?
and
What to save for cohabitation evidence leading up to visa renewals after Spouse/Unmarried partner visa. The suggestion to use an item from each six month period is extremely helpful.

Also a mention of what sorts of documents hold the most weight, examples would be evidence of shared financial responsibility such as mortgage statement, joint bank statements... I've seen it mentioned that Mobile Phone bills are not acceptable, presumably because they are not necessarily associated with the address to which they are sent (unlike gas, electric, landline, cable television, etc...)

Thanks!

Pallykin


----------



## isaacdfrank (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi

Do I (indian ) need all originals of my wife's (british citizen) documents? She has sent me all scanned copies including bank statements, ISA statement, P45, P60, Employment letters, Mortgage documnets, Utility bills. Do I need to submit originals of the same?

Will colour printouts be helpful?

So stressed that I dont have her originals. Giving in application next week.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Generally speaking, all supporting documents must be originals, and if you submit copies, they reserve the right not to take notice of them. If copies have to be sent (because originals are lost or unavailable), they must be certified as valid by whoever issued the original document. Sometimes they accept statement by a notary. 
Things like bank statement, which is crucial in establishing your financial status, must be originals or stamped by the bank or accompanied by their letter of authenticity, on bank's headed paper. Submitting just copies will almost certainly lead to a refusal.
For you, ask your partner to courier you original documents, esp bank statement and employment letter, preferably all. Or rebook your biometric appointment.


----------

